# Breakdown of Koi Genetics



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello, So need someone to talk to me about Koi Betta Genetics I have recently Imported a sibling pair and have also imported a Solid Red I know Koi does not breed true However in the groups opinion would I rear more koi fry with siblings or should I breed my koi male to a Red Solid I also have and Orange solid but the Red is where the forms at


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Koi is difficult to fully understand. It is a type of Marble, but one that results in Koi-style patterns. A Koi can only be called such if it is has color patterns like a real Koi carp would have. Red, orange, or yellow marbling on a cellophane background, with or without black as well.

Marble is a strange gene that acts recessive, but an present itself in strange ways. It can still present and mess with things when only one copy of the gene is present. The gene acts a genetic switch, turning on and off coding for colors in the pigment layers of the fish.

Full-sibling crosses never really wind up doing well. Your best bet is to cross the Red to the Koi, then breed one of their offspring back to to the Koi parent or its sibling.


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

I have been asking this question for weeks on Facebook Forums I have been on many different sites asking this question and I gotta tell ya Nimble so far that's the first thing I've heard that makes sense and without a doubt the most detailed reply I've gotten on this topic so far Thank You for helping me decide which road to go I will breed him with my Aquastar Red Hawk Female Thanks again


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Koi is a mutation that makes a betta look like a koi carp. It enables to group a few color genetic codes (often of the same color line - red, orange, yellow. Sometimes with other color such as black), giving the betta that koi pattern over a light colored background - cellophane on regular colors/scale or white on dragon scales. That being said, their genes should consist of : red, cambodian, NR, blond (at least), sometimes black/melano AND people say marble.

Most people say koi pattern is associated with marble genes (I do not believe this 100% because I had different experience) which enables the mutation. Marble causes pigment changes - the betta would change color from dark to pale then back to dark again. They often return to their original dark color but sometimes they can change into a totally different color. 

I would not call bettas koi (or what ever name/color) if it is still showing changes. IMO, color names should be given to stable, non changing patterns. So if it is a koi or from a koi spawn but is still changing, I wouldn't call it a koi. As Nimble stated, a koi should show (permanent) carp koi patterns to be called a koi.

It is said that koi works similarly to dalmation - bred to the same genetic color code will not produce much of that pattern. Cross breeding to solid red or cambodian line colors would produce more kois. SO koi x koi sibling would not produce much koi. Koi x solid sibling or unrelated solid works better.


----------

